# Trolling motor quick disconnect



## Fishfreek (May 21, 2016)

Getting ready to install my transom mount trolling motor on a custom made bow mount. I am looking for some type of quick disconnect that I can wire the trolling motor to so that it's easy to remove. I'm not installing a traditional TM plug into the deck because of the saltwater around here. I'll never be able to keep it completely dry.

Any ideas and pics would be a great help..


----------



## Al U Minium (May 21, 2016)

I went to Amazon and checked forklift connectors as they connect the battery negative and positive leads in a neat little connector block. You need one connector for the battery and another connector for the trolling motor. The connectors should be "dead front" which means they won't be shorted if the come in contact with a conductive surface; a metal boat, tool box etc. In scrolling down the page on Amazon, I found power winch connectors. 

6-8 Gauge Battery Quick Connect Plug Kit Winch Trailer 50 amps - type this in search and check it out, on sale for $15.49

May be ideal for your application.


----------



## Fishfreek (May 21, 2016)

Awesomeness


I just looked it up and that will be perfect. I'm installing a battery cut off / 50 amp fuse so I will only need one. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TNtroller (May 21, 2016)

My local WM has MK QD set ups for <$20, heavy gauge wire designed for use with TM's, one end on the battery terminals, other on the TM power wires, takes 5 seconds to make the connection, used 'em for yrs.


----------



## Fishfreek (May 21, 2016)

Yea that's what I would normally use but all 3 of our Walmart quit carrying them.


----------



## richg99 (May 21, 2016)

Does anyone have a LINK to the MK QD?


----------



## TNtroller (May 22, 2016)

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/minn-kota--trolling-motor-quick-connect--1999804?cm_mmc=PS-_-Google-_-Shopping_PLAs-_-1999804&adpos=1o4&creative=54602133964&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CM3qota97cwCFQ8kgQodZpQJiA


----------



## richg99 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks, richg99


----------



## Johnny (May 22, 2016)

wow - I like the MKQD . . . no place for water to accumulate.

thanks for sharing


----------



## golfrnut (May 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-027-0004-BK-Trolling-Connector/dp/B002UCLJG0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1464195379&sr=8-2&keywords=battery+tender+trolling+motor

Beefy? Yes
Strong? yes
Pricey? Kinda
Wonderful? Absolutely!

Shopped around for a while for one myself. Wasn't a fan of the other plug style QDs. This one is the best option on the market IMO.


----------



## bcbouy (May 25, 2016)

i used a warn winch quick connect.


----------



## richg99 (May 25, 2016)

Bcbuoy...link?


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 9, 2016)

I lucked up.... Got 2 of the Mk sets on clearance at Walmart for $3 each!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 9, 2016)

You are a lucky dog. 

richg99


----------

